# Gov Post office shares offer



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Anyone tempted to have a look at this? 

Always remembering as a kid seeing when shares were offered with water services and tried asking dad to buy some and he said no


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Hmm, I don't know, it feel a little 'grubby' to me

I was 18 in the early 90's when the Electric/Gas/Water etc was sold off and that was seen as a good opportunity.

There's something not quite right about privatising the Royal Mail, even Maggie wouldn't sell off the Queens head

the Royal Mail is back in profit to the tune of some £400Mill + , that profit can be used to re invest into the service to make it more productive.

Call me cynical, but we will end up with a poorer service with the mail in private hands.

wont be buying shares in this one


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

The whole sell off is a scandal, I won't be buying shares in something I already own.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Working for the company when it floats I'll receive free shares in my honesty knowing what I know I think it would make a good long term investment if your looking to make a fast buck i don't think it's for you


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Title should be Royal Mail not post office .


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Anyone else not feel sad that the Royal Mail is actually being sold?

What's the bet a foreign firm will buy it, cut jobs and raise prices straight away.

A sad time, there seems to be no real opposition to it.


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

They ought to protect it so a majority shareholding always stays in the UK, other countries protect their own companies why shouldn't we do the same?

Personally I don't think it should be privatised and I am normally a conservative voter but right now I don't trust the party I have supported for over 40 years!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

They've ****ed it up and have slot more work to couriers now anyway

More than double the price to send half te size parcels. Where I work used to send hundreds a week with them, now they're lucky if they get 100 :shrug:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I wont be putting my money in them... they will no doubt waste it on rebranding........

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/2002480.stm


----------

